# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) طلبات : محتاج فلاشة تابلت toptouch t700s

## bembeno

ياريت فلاشة مجربة لتابلت صينى نوعه tootouch وموديله t700s
جزاكم الله كل الخير

----------

